

How LEDs Are Going to Change the Way We Look at Cities - tokenadult
http://www.forbes.com/sites/uciliawang/2014/09/10/bright-lights-big-profits/

======
lutusp
Too bad -- several thousand words about this new, brighter lighting, but no
mention of its effect on astronomy, or of the light pollution that keeps city-
dwellers from seeing the stars and planets.

~~~
sp332
First paragraph: _Five years ago a bright orange blanket of light used to
saturate the city and stain the air above. Today it’s a metropolis aglow with
tens of thousands of cool silvery pinpoint lights. The grid is clearer. The
skies are blacker._

4th _“What was once a most common human experience has become most rare,”
writes Paul Bogard, author of The End of Night, a book that assails the
world’s unchecked light pollution._

~~~
lutusp
Upvoted for pointing out how I managed to miss these clear references while
impatiently scanning for "astronomy" and "light pollution".

